# Ventana ECDM for sale (paid MTBR ad)



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We're selling our ECDM size 17/14. THis bike is amazing and was extremely well cared for. It has not seen much use since we bought our Fandango last year. It isi time for it to find a new home and get used again! :thumbsup:

Below is the link to the classified ad here on MTBR PM me if you have any questions or would like additional information or aditional photos.

Ventana ECDM tandem mountain bike - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sold


----------

